# Moose, North Slope, Summit



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone knows much about this unit. Is there good public land access? Enough moose on it to make it worth buring all those points? This is a unit I've been kind of interested in. Any info is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Excelent unit!!!!!!

Here's the deal tho--It will take 20 points this years to get in the bonus draw.
And even with that, it will be 1 out of 3 chance to draw .......

Tell you what, If I had 20 plus moose points I'd take that tag in a heart beat..:!:..


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Good to know! I'm not quite to the 20 points yet, but I'd rather hold out for a good unit than burn them just to hunt earlier. Thank you!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just did the math...

A guy with 18 points right now could still be out 25 years to get a bonus permit
on the North slope summit!

I'm SOOOOOOOO glad I spent my 18 points on the South Slope Yellowstone last year..:grin:

The moose point creep is INSANE....:!:.....


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Excellent unit with some big bulls. Drawing out is the tough part of the hunt


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

So, with point creep, if you had 14 to 16 points going in, is it worth it to look elsewhere? I'm just trying to get general ideas on what my plan of action should be.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sid,
Last year there were 85 folks who had 17 points or greater that applied for the NS moose hunt. Currently there are 3 bonus tags per year with a total of 7.
So it could take a ton of years to draw or you could draw one of the 4 random tags next year.
The moose population could continue with it current decline and a tag will be even harder to pull or they may recover and tags could be increased making it easier to draw a tag.
We can all say "if it were me I'd ..." but its your tag it's up to you if you want to hunt a "lesser" unit before you could draw the NS tag.
Good luck and hope you draw soon.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Ya,so.
3 bonus permits, 85 at 18+ points this year= 28.3 years to clear out this group..

And yea, there are 4 random tags, 1,890 applicates going after those....472.5 years.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Personally just because I know the wasatch unit better then the north slope I would definitely look into that hunt. Just from some of the moose I have come across up there. Seen a few really good ones go down last year. But unit vs unit no points involved I would say the north slope has more mature bulls


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

This has been EXTREMELY helpful, guys. Thank you!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

If I were in the moose OIL game (i'm in for bighorns instead), i'd put in for the East Canyon unit and plan on hunting my butt off to find a good bull. That might take 2 weeks of hunting, but it beats waiting 28 years for a better tag...this after already being in the game for 15-20 years!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

MWScott72 said:


> If I were in the moose OIL game (i'm in for bighorns instead), i'd put in for the East Canyon unit and plan on hunting my butt off to find a good bull. That might take 2 weeks of hunting, but it beats waiting 28 years for a better tag...this after already being in the game for 15-20 years!


There are some decent bulls between Bountiful and East Canyon, run into them usually when I don't want to all through the canyons up here.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

East canyon is definitely a great option. The one that was shot and posted on here was a great looking bull. I see good bulls up there as well


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Is east canyon a good unit for someone who does not have horses or ATV's? I am definitely not afraid of hiking and and will put in the work as long as it's reasonable for a person on foot.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

SidVicious said:


> Is east canyon a good unit for someone who does not have horses or ATV's? I am definitely not afraid of hiking and and will put in the work as long as it's reasonable for a person on foot.


that unite is all foot. No atvs allowed.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

If I had 14ish points I'd take ANY bull moose tag in the state and be excited. CWMU or LE wouldn't matter. It is decades of waiting for the guaranteed tags and hoping the system is the same 20+ years down the road.....


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I am sitting on 15 points and 8 of those points I was after a North Slope tag. There are plenty of moose up there. If I could trade my moose points for bighorn points I would jump ship immediately. The moose pool is pretty saturated.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

The system being the same in 20 years. Hell I am hoping there are still a few moose around to hunt in 20 years. The diseases these animals are facing are a pretty shi##y deal


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I am sitting on 10 points and will probably never see a tag. Sometimes think a lot of these hunts are just a waste of my money.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Packout said:


> If I had 14ish points I'd take ANY bull moose tag in the state and be excited. CWMU or LE wouldn't matter. It is decades of waiting for the guaranteed tags and hoping the system is the same 20+ years down the road.....


^^This^^!

I've got 17 points and the chances of pulling a tag are grim at best. At this point, I'm willing to put in for a lesser area just to get a shot to pull a tag while I can still walk:shock:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

This^^^^


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I'd rather just pull a tag somewhere and hunt my guts out to get one than wait another 20 years. I may give another unit a shot


----------

